# Hitches



## krsmitty (Aug 5, 2009)

As mentioned in an earlier post we are looking at new/used 5th wheels. Of course will need to get a hitch for one. Since my truck (07 Ram 2500 5.9 diesel short bed) is rated at 13,400 pounds for max towing I was going to get a 14k hitch. My Dad who is a full time rv'er (39' Jayco) recommended getting a 16k hitch. His experience has shown that the max towing figures given by the truck manufacturer are usually pretty conservative. That going over (up to 5k) wont hurt the truck or be a safety factor. Wanted to get the thoughts from others on the issue.


Any hitch brands better than others? Any to stay away from? Since I have the short bed I understand I need a slider? Was also thinking of going with a goose neck setup, but was told no since I have the short bed.


Thanks.


----------



## LEN (Aug 5, 2009)

Re: Hitches

Tell it to the judge when you are in court with your life saving and everything else on the line because you couldn't stop before killing me," MY DAD SAID it's conservative in his experience". The trucks are rated for go and stop and yes I agree they maybe conservative. Go is not a problem most that happens is you tick someone off for going too slow, however stopping is another problem you could kill yourself or someone else. As to the hitch IMO overkill here is a good safety step in the right direction. My son put airbags on the rear and this helped an already good tow to better.
Good luck on the hunt!!

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 5, 2009)

Re: Hitches

You need to stick to the slider hitch and yes, more capacity is better.  Remember you will have a different truck someday and might want a larger trailer to go with it.  The hitch can be taken from truck to truck.  

Len in right, towing is one thing.  STOPPING is the other half of moving your trailer.


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 5, 2009)

Re: Hitches

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Hitches

I don't think I would exceed the truck's towing capacity by 5K.  Maybe 2K top limit.


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 8, 2009)

Re: Hitches



> DL Rupper - 8/7/2009  9:14 AM
> 
> I don't think I would exceed the truck's towing capacity by 5K.  Maybe 2K top limit.



Sounds about right. Looks like I will go with a 16K slider. 

Are there any brands better than others? I know of Reese and Draw tite.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 8, 2009)

Re: Hitches

Reese and Drawtite are the two big names. A little secret, they are the same thing. Both names owned by Cequent. They are madein USA. Cequentalso owns Hidden Hitch, but don't clone the 5th Wheel hitch under that name. Hidden Hitch isknownin Canada like Reese is known in USA. They are good hitches, we usually sell Reese and Drawtite myself.


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 8, 2009)

Re: Hitches

I have priced Reese at several locations around town, Camping World being one of them. Price is around $1,000 - $1,200 for the 16k slider.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 11, 2009)

Re: Hitches

Too bad your so far away...CW is making SO MUCH $$$$


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Hitches



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 8/11/2009  9:07 PM
> 
> Too bad your so far away...CW is making SO MUCH $$$$



One place I went to wanted close to $2k. I thought $1K was pretty good.   

What would be a fair price?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Hitches

After looking up Retail prices, that is what RETAIL is.  Are you sure that is an installed price?


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Hitches

I will find out for sure this weekend. Will be going by CW and a few other prices to get the 'out the door' price.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Hitches



IF you want CW to install the hitch....make sure they disclose ALL the charges. 

I know a man who went to them to get roof vents replaced. 39.00 forEA.vent 39.00 toinstall EA. vent....what they did not tell him was 100.00 EACHfor REMOVAL ofold vents. He had them replace THREE vents......300.00 extra....he was not happy


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Hitches

WOW and they did this without a gun


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: Hitches

Hey Nash the pen is mightier than the gun. It will and can hide a lot of things. You just have to deal with a honest broker, like Ken. :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: Hitches

Well Hollis have to admit I have used the pen for a weapon before.  GM warrenty pay for work was awful for mechanics. Fix a short that a mechanic has searched a half day for and they would only pay 15 minutes.  So the pen does come in handy sometimes.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: Hitches

I bet more people have been robbed by the pen than a gun


----------



## scheppman (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: Hitches

If your looking for a slider hitch, check out the Pullrite Super Slide.  The cost is more but worth the price.  It's really good when making a quick U-turn or backing into a tight campsite.  You don't have to get out of the truck to pull the slide lever, you just go ahead and make your turn.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: Hitches

Bob, your obviously a salesman.  Your other post pushed the Hensley hitch, go ahead and tell us who you are.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: Hitches

a great quote from a great man  "OH BOY"


----------



## scheppman (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: Hitches

Ken, I'm not a salesman, I retired from Chrysler 13 years ago.  I'm speaking from my personal experience with both hitches.


----------

